# Ariens 927LE Differential Trigger Adjustments



## pjablonski (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi,

My apologies. I posted this in the Repair and Maintenance forum instead of the Ariens forum. Sorry about that.

I've got an Ariens 927E (year 2008 model). A great machine except for the differential locking feature. It has the silver trigger on the left handle to lock the left wheel when moving. I've followed the directions in the Ariens manual to adjust and it works for a few tries and then sporadically works. I'm pulling the trigger as the machine is moving forward or backward. I've removed the bottom plate and confirmed that it seems to be working properly (or at least everything is moving, nothing frozen). Anyone have any advice on how to get it work regularly or maybe there's an alternate adjustment procedure? Thanks.

Pete in MA (60+ inches so far and more on the way tonight)


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Did you see this?
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...929-ariens-remote-wheel-lock-not-working.html


----------



## pjablonski (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for the link. I reviewed it and then went out to check my machine. It seems that I have it adjusted correctly and in my case it's user training that's required. It works best if the machine is stopped and I turn slightly to the left or right while squeezing and releasing the trigger. It seems to work regularly and properly. 

Pete


----------

